
Term Papers into Textbooks: the Global Text Project - ph0rque
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6LT1NeGltGE/SWD_vJQqBzI/AAAAAAAAEv8/cJLSWF5XAoA/s1600-h/newsletter-fall-08_Page_09.jpg
======
Dilpil
Where do I sign up?

